# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Aquario do Quim

## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas pessoal 

Vou postar um aquario que tenho ajudado na montagem.
O dono não é muito ligado a isto de fóruns portanto com autorização dele eu vou por umas fotos do fabuloso projecto.

Vou tentar colocar o setup sem faltar nada

Setup:
*Aquário 160x100x65 vidro de 19mm feito na vidromolduraMóvel em pinho nórdico feito pelo o pai do QuimSump 120x50x45Tanque de reposição/agua de osmose 120x60x60Tanque agua salgada 120x60x60Estrutura em ferro de 4cm metalizado em jacto e pintadoEscumador TC2560 ext.Reactor de kalk Km500Osmose Tunze RO StationMedidor TDS TunzeRO Water Controller para osmose automáticaTUNZE Osmolator Universal 31552x Vortech Mp40Deltec HLP 8070sChiller tecoCalha blau 2x250W + 4x54W110Kg de rocha viva premium IndonésiaReactor fluidizado FR616 para os fosfatosReactor de calcio PF601sUV Steriliser Deltec - 20W modelOzonisador Sander 200mgProfilux II (orp, 2x PH, dosiadoras)*

Bem ora vao as fotos espero que gostem pois acho que ta muito bom....

IMG_5571.JPG

IMG_5572.JPG

IMG_5575.JPG

IMG_5576.JPG

IMG_5577.jpg

IMG_5578.jpg

IMG_5579.JPG

IMG_5580.JPG

IMG_5581.JPG

IMG_5582.jpg

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Na foto Quim (de óculos) e o "famoso" Tó de Faro
IMG_5583.JPG

IMG_5585.JPG

Eu depois tiro fotos mais ao promenor

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Anthony,

Esse foi o Sr. que te acompanhou cá a casa? Bem que grande aquário. Além do tamanho do aquário que impressiona, gostei particularmente da organização da parte técnica que ao que parece é num piso inferior ao do aquário. Que bomba de retorno vai ter?

Em relação a sugestões se fosse meu colocaria a calha suspensa no tecto, esteticamente fica melhor a dessa forma a superfície do aquário fica mais "limpa" (e a calha menos sujeita a acidentes).

Boa sorte para esse fantástico projecto  :Smile:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Anthony,
> 
> Esse foi o Sr. que te acompanhou cá a casa? Bem que grande aquário. Além do tamanho do aquário que impressiona, gostei particularmente da organização da parte técnica que ao que parece é num piso inferior ao do aquário. Que bomba de retorno vai ter?
> 
> Em relação a sugestões se fosse meu colocaria a calha suspensa no tecto, esteticamente fica melhor a dessa forma a superfície do aquário fica mais "limpa" (e a calha menos sujeita a acidentes).
> 
> Boa sorte para esse fantástico projecto


Boas Ricardo

Sim é esse senhor
Ele é bastante mas bastante pincuinhas.... tem que ser tudo no lugar, algo que admiro e que não me importava ser.... :yb665: 
A bomba já tem, é a Deltec HLP 8070s 8400L/H e eleva a 7.8metros de altura, não esta no máximo sequer, estas bombas sao impressionantes tanto a minha que é a 5250 como a dele são super silenciosas e muito potentes... adoro-as...

A respeito da calha nao dava pa fazer isso que o tecto da casa ta a uns 6/8m da calha....teve que ser assim mas também passa por despercebido  :SbSourire: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Não pude deixar de reparar no que seguia na televisão!
O inspector Gadget!
Espectáculo!  :Palmas:  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Essa parte tecnica está excelente!
Faz lembrar a do Carlos Mota, embora que um pouco mais organizada!lol
Quando poderes mete mais fotos da mesma!

Continuação de bom trabalho!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Bom dia
> 
> Não pude deixar de reparar no que seguia na televisão!
> O inspector Gadget!
> Espectáculo! 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


EHEHEH é verdade o inspector tava a inspectar  :Coradoeolhos: 
Sabes como é casa que tenha crianças pequenas 90% do tempo de antena é desenho animados, eu que o diga...já la vai ano e meio




> Essa parte tecnica está excelente!
> Faz lembrar a do Carlos Mota, embora que um pouco mais organizada!lol
> Quando poderes mete mais fotos da mesma!
> 
> Continuação de bom trabalho!


Sim Pedro da próxima vez que for la vou tirar mais e com agua limpinha.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Olá Anthony

O aquario esta espetacular, tudo do melhor.  :Palmas:  

De que material é feita a divisão da coluna seca (vidro preto), vidro ou acrilico ?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Anthony
> 
> O aquario esta espetacular, tudo do melhor.  
> 
> De que material é feita a divisão da coluna seca (vidro preto), vidro ou acrilico ?


Obrigado Hugo

É vidro e acrílico colado em cima.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## João Seguro

este aquário promete... quero ver o que vai sair daí. com esses 100cm de larg têm muito para mexer no layout. boa sorte e parabéns pelo resultado até agora.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Está mesmo muito bom. Tem um layout bem conseguido, o espaço no aquário também ajuda, e a "galeria técnica" está também muito bem planeada.

Um projecto que promete. :Pracima: 

Aguardamos a evolução.

----------


## António Paulo Simões

Pelas fotos, parece-me que a rocha foi assente directamente sobre o vidro do fundo. 
É recomendável?

Quais as opções mais seguidas?

Cpts,

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Pelas fotos, parece-me que a rocha foi assente directamente sobre o vidro do fundo. 
> É recomendável?
> 
> Quais as opções mais seguidas?
> 
> Cpts,


Boas Simões

Foi colado uma placa em acrílico transparente sobre o vidro.
As opções, na minha opinião o areão é apenas para ficar mais natural, portanto camada fina e de baixo da rocha é indispensável, apesar de que ira haver sempre alguma com os peixes a jogar para la.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Com estas condições e tudo assim tão arrumadinho, até dá gosto.

Força nisso e cá estamos para nos deliciar a ver essa evolução.


José B. Ferreira

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Acompanho com agrado esta montagem, com tanto cuidado e método, só pode sair algo espectacular.

Parabéns e continua o bom trabalho.

Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Hoje vou a casa do Quim e trago novas fotos...
Agora o aquario vai ficar a ciclar pelo menos 1 mês e depois vê-se como estão os parâmetros... para ver se se compra um cobaia.... :SbRequin2: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ora aqui vão as fotos:

Parte tecnica

IMG_5595.JPG

IMG_5596.JPG

IMG_5597.JPG

IMG_5598.JPG

IMG_5599.JPG

IMG_5600.JPG

IMG_5601.JPG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

E o aquario, inda não esta completamente transparente mas já se vê bem:

IMG_5602.JPG

IMG_5603.JPG

IMG_5604.JPG

IMG_5605.JPG

IMG_5606.JPG

IMG_5607.JPG

IMG_5609.JPG

IMG_5608.JPG

IMG_5611.JPG

IMG_5612.JPG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

IMG_5613.JPG

IMG_5614.JPG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Acho que só há uma coisa a dizer.... inda não tem nada dentro e já esta muito muito muito porreiro.
Quando isto começar a ter uns cirurgioes e uns LPS e SPS bem lindos é que se vai ser para tirar o chapeu  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Bem Anthony, só tenho uma coisa a dizer  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

Muito bom trabalho, não menosprezando outros sistemas, sinceramente acho que tecnicamente tens dos melhores que já vi. Não falo dos equipamentos, apenas na elaboração de tubagens e disposição dos diversos aquarios, tudo com um ar muito "Clean", gosto disso. Tudo pensado sem andar a inventar onde passa isto ou onde vou arrumar aquilo. Como se diz... sem espinhas

Quanto ao aquario em si, como eu gosto e deves ter visto no meu 2 ilhas, muita zona para movimentação e "pouca" rocha. Simples e Eficaz  :SbOk: 



Abraços

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Bem Anthony, só tenho uma coisa a dizer 
> 
> Muito bom trabalho, não menosprezando outros sistemas, sinceramente acho que tecnicamente tens dos melhores que já vi. Não falo dos equipamentos, apenas na elaboração de tubagens e disposição dos diversos aquarios, tudo com um ar muito "Clean", gosto disso. Tudo pensado sem andar a inventar onde passa isto ou onde vou arrumar aquilo. Como se diz... sem espinhas
> 
> Quanto ao aquario em si, como eu gosto e deves ter visto no meu 2 ilhas, muita zona para movimentação e "pouca" rocha. Simples e Eficaz 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços


Boas Adão
Obrigado mas o aquario não é meu apenas tenho dado uma mãozinha  :SbSourire2: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jorge_Gonçalves

Olá Anthony,

Mais um belo sistema que está a surgir no Algarve.  :Palmas: 

É em Loulé?... Numa das tuas idas lá, acho que me vou colar a ti para vê-lo ao vivo. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Anthony,
> 
> Mais um belo sistema que está a surgir no Algarve. 
> 
> É em Loulé?... Numa das tuas idas lá, acho que me vou colar a ti para vê-lo ao vivo.


Boas Jorge

É de Pechão perto de Olhão 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

:Coradoeolhos: 
Sim eu reparei nisso no 1º tópico.

Noto no entanto muito cuidado na elaboração do projecto e o ar "clean" aparece também nos teus projectos, por isso se o áqua não é teu, pelo menos tem uma *MÂO* e uns quantos neurónios teus :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: .

Por falar e teu áqua, quando vai " contra a parede"? :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Talvez para o ano que vem....

Sem pressas tudo com calma e primeiro tenho que arranjar condições para por as coisas que não quero perder nada desta vez....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Fazes bem, especialmente porque já tens experiência, é fazer tudo bem pensado. Eu foi o meu primeiro e estive 6 meses a organizar as coisas e mesmo assim falharam pequenos pormenores devido a falta de conhecimento.

Abraço

----------


## marcoferro

tens um belo aqua... parabens.
o bom de ver aquarios aqui no forum em setup que a gente consegue ver que
muita gente tem a consciencia em nao so fazer um sump como "filtro externo" e sim uma casa de "maquinas" ou suporte realmente ao aquario...
gostei bastante do aqua...

abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

boas Marco

O dono agradece... :SbSourire2: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Manuel Melo

parabens por esse espetacular projecto
devem ter tido muitas horas para projectar essa obra 
tudo com muito bom aspecto
felicidades

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Boas Anthony

Desfaz-me uma duvida se souberes.
Os vidros do aquário foram colados a laser ? ou só com silicone ?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> parabens por esse espetacular projecto
> devem ter tido muitas horas para projectar essa obra 
> tudo com muito bom aspecto
> felicidades


Boas Rui

Algumas horas sim,mas quem corre por gosto não cansa :Coradoeolhos: 




> Boas Anthony
> 
> Desfaz-me uma duvida se souberes.
> Os vidros do aquário foram colados a laser ? ou só com silicone ?


Boas Hugo 

Os Vidros estão colados com silicone 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## marcoferro

Esse lance de colar com lazer que vc se refere Hugo ou quem souber responder
é a cola UV?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Excelente aquário. Parabéns!!!

Também estou a projectar (há 3 anos já... :yb665: ) o meu, e como as dimensões serão muito idênticas fiquei cheio de curiosidade e tenho algumas dúvidas :Olá: :

1 - Quanto custou o aquário, se é que se pode saber? e se percebi bem nao tem travas, certo?

2 - É possível fazeres um desenho (mesmo à mão se for mais fácil) de todo o setup para se perceber melhor os fluxos de água?

Obrigado desde já!   :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Excelente aquário. Parabéns!!!
> 
> Também estou a projectar (há 3 anos já...) o meu, e como as dimensões serão muito idênticas fiquei cheio de curiosidade e tenho algumas dúvidas:
> 
> 1 - Quanto custou o aquário, se é que se pode saber? e se percebi bem nao tem travas, certo?
> 
> 2 - É possível fazeres um desenho (mesmo à mão se for mais fácil) de todo o setup para se perceber melhor os fluxos de água?
> 
> Obrigado desde já!


Boas Hugo

Pois o aquario foi por volta dos 700 na vidromoldura
Os fluxos pois nao ta nada de mais:

Tem 3 quedas do aquario, 1 principal, 1 ladrão e 1 suplente o principal vai ao escumador.

Tem 1 saída da sump que vai a bomba, o retorno, na saída da bomba tem uma derivação que vai para baixo da bancada com 2 saidas, 1 que sera para alimentar o reactor de calcio e a outra suplente.

Tem mais uma saída da sump que vai directamente para baixo da bancada com 3 saídas, 1 ta ligado a uma bomba para alimentar o chiller, 1 será para as tpas, que esta ligado ao esgoto e a outra neste momento ta ligado a uma bomba que vai alimentar o escumador.

Depois tens do tanque de osmose ligado ao tanque de agua salgada possibilitando o acerto da salinidade apenas abrindo torneiras e tens no tanque da agua salgada um sistema close-loop para movimentar a agua e fazer as tpas para a sump.

Alguma duvida é só dizer.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado. genericamente percebi!!!  :SbOk: 

Podes só explicar melhor como funciona a reposição de água, bem como as trocas?
É tudo automático (sobretudo a reposição)?

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos ,ver um aquario deste é um mimo ,desde a area tecnica( :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: )lcomponentes usados, tamanho do aquario,etc.
Agora só falta ver isso com peixes e alguns corais. :SbSourire2: 

Abraço e boa sorte para o aquario  :SbBienvenu1:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Obrigado. genericamente percebi!!! 
> 
> Podes só explicar melhor como funciona a reposição de água, bem como as trocas?
> É tudo automático (sobretudo a reposição)?


Boas 

A reposição é feita pelo o TUNZE Osmolator Universal 3155(http://www.tunze.com/149.html?&L=10&C=PT&user_tunzeprod_pi1[predid]=-infoxunter036) passando pelo o reactor de kalk.

As Tpas serão feitas a base de torneiras e da bomba que ta ligada no tanque de agua salgada que fará a agua subir para a sump.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas a todos ,ver um aquario deste é um mimo ,desde a area tecnica()lcomponentes usados, tamanho do aquario,etc.
> Agora só falta ver isso com peixes e alguns corais.
> 
> Abraço e boa sorte para o aquario


Boas Luís

Obrigado
Para o mês que vem se tudo correr bem ja devera haver novidades...  :SbOk3: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mas a produção de água de RO não é automática, ou é?!

Ou seja, quando o osmoregulador dispara, a água de RO é produzida nesse momento, ou ela já está no depósito, e apenas entra no sistema atrave´s do osmoregulador?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Mas a produção de água de RO não é automática, ou é?!
> 
> Ou seja, quando o osmoregulador dispara, a água de RO é produzida nesse momento, ou ela já está no depósito, e apenas entra no sistema atrave´s do osmoregulador?


Sim é automática tem um RO Water Controller (http://www.tunze.com/149.html?&L=10&C=PT&user_tunzeprod_pi1[predid]=-infoxunter057) que trás logo uma válvula selenoide para fazer a osmose automática.
Mas nada tem a ver com osmoregulador, esse vai apenas buscar a agua que ta no tanque.

IMG_5599.jpg

Tens ai os controladores, o do lado esquerdo é o da osmose e do lado direito é o da reposição.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Já tentáste medir o TDS da primeira água que sai da RO?

"No meu tempo" (isto até soa mal), lembro-me de medir e de "descobrir" que a primeira água que sai da RO, é tudo menos água de RO.

Já mediste alguma vez? :Admirado:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Já tentáste medir o TDS da primeira água que sai da RO?
> 
> "No meu tempo" (isto até soa mal), lembro-me de medir e de "descobrir" que a primeira água que sai da RO, é tudo menos água de RO.
> 
> Já mediste alguma vez?


Boas 

Sim no principio saia a 5ppm mas agora já ta em 1ppm.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Fixe, significa que também posso montar um sistema de reposição automático, directo da torneira  :yb663: 

Alguma coisa tinha de ser boa, por ter esperado estes anos todos...

Mas já agora poruê essa diferença de 5 para 1? Adicionáste mais algum filtro ou será apenas a "natural maturação" da unidade de RO?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Fixe, significa que também posso montar um sistema de reposição automático, directo da torneira 
> 
> Alguma coisa tinha de ser boa, por ter esperado estes anos todos...
> 
> Mas já agora poruê essa diferença de 5 para 1? Adicionáste mais algum filtro ou será apenas a "natural maturação" da unidade de RO?





> Fixe, significa que também posso montar um sistema de reposição automático, directo da torneira


Não percebi ? Como assim directo?

E a diferença dos 5 para 1 deve ser isso que dizes.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Directo, como tem o teu (ou este que apresentas) sistema por exemplo. 
Presumo que o funcionamento seja algo parecido com isto certo?!:



Ou seja, quando o sensor (B2) desce o nível, é activada a bomba no compartimento de RO, que começa a bombar água para o aquário/sump.

Como a água no compartimento de RO desde, o sensor B1, activa a selenoide que começa a encher o compartimento de RO com água da torneira.

É +/- isto, ou não?  :yb665:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Directo, como tem o teu (ou este que apresentas) sistema por exemplo. 
> Presumo que o funcionamento seja algo parecido com isto certo?!:
> 
> 
> 
> Ou seja, quando o sensor (B2) desce o nível, é activada a bomba no compartimento de RO, que começa a bombar água para o aquário/sump.
> 
> Como a água no compartimento de RO desde, o sensor B1, activa a selenoide que começa a encher o compartimento de RO com água da torneira.
> 
> É +/- isto, ou não?


Boas

Correcto uma boia no deposito de osmose para que quando o nivel desce abrir a selenoide e passar na osmose e voltar encher e outra boia na sump ligada a uma bomba para que repor.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## marcoferro

é um sistema bem simples , e acredito que seja uma solução muito eficaz  :Palmas:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> é um sistema bem simples , e acredito que seja uma solução muito eficaz


 
Melhor melhor, só mesmo juntar Kalk ao depósito de RO  :Olá:

----------


## marcoferro

se tem que tomar cuidado que com kalk tera alteração no ph da agua que repor 
mas dependendo da alteração talvez nao de dores de cabeça nao
muito bem pensado, vou roubar essa ideia,  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## BUÉdeFISH

Boas

Uma das melhores montagens que vi , está *****

Boa sorte

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Parabéns ao Quim pelo sistema.

Anthony, pergunta ao Quim como é que ele furou a laje.
Vou ter que fazer o mesmo e estou com dúvidas. 
Posso usar uma craneana para betão, mas aí a cada +-8cm o betão bate no cimo da craneana e teria de picar essa parte, mesmo assim é possível que comece a ficar demasiado apertado para craneana continuar a descer pela laje. 
Em vez disso posso usar uma broca simples de martelo para betão, mas aí teria de fazer vários furos e depois picar para os unir. 
Fico ainda com o problema do ferro. Corto com uma serra?!

----------


## marcoferro

posta fotos da evolução pra gente ver , nao esquece de nos nao heim ,  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## vasco.gomes

Ta simplesmente espetacular  :Big Grin: 
E gostei muito do layout.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Parabéns ao Quim pelo sistema.
> 
> Anthony, pergunta ao Quim como é que ele furou a laje.
> Vou ter que fazer o mesmo e estou com dúvidas. 
> Posso usar uma craneana para betão, mas aí a cada +-8cm o betão bate no cimo da craneana e teria de picar essa parte, mesmo assim é possível que comece a ficar demasiado apertado para craneana continuar a descer pela laje. 
> Em vez disso posso usar uma broca simples de martelo para betão, mas aí teria de fazer vários furos e depois picar para os unir. 
> Fico ainda com o problema do ferro. Corto com uma serra?!


Boas Carlos
Desculpa mas nunca mais me lembrei da tua mens. o Quim ja tinha o buraco feito para a garagem, logo na construção da casa deixou um tubo de PVC para lá.




> posta fotos da evolução pra gente ver , nao esquece de nos nao heim ,


Boas Marco
O aquario ta no final do ciclo e ja la tem alguns peixinhos daqui +/- 2 semanas ha novidades.




> Ta simplesmente espetacular 
> E gostei muito do layout.


Boas Vasco
E verdade o layout ficou porreiro com os 100cm de largura da para fazer muita coisa.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bem aqui vão umas fotos actualizadas do aquário do Quim.


IMG_5794.JPG

IMG_5795.JPG

IMG_5796.JPG

IMG_5798.JPG

IMG_5799.JPG

IMG_5801.JPG

IMG_5803.JPG

IMG_5804.JPG

IMG_5809.JPG

IMG_5813.JPG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

IMG_5835.jpg

IMG_5839.JPG

IMG_5840.jpg

IMG_5843.jpg

IMG_5844.JPG

IMG_5846.JPG

IMG_5847.JPG

IMG_5848.JPG

IMG_5849.JPG

IMG_5851.JPG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

IMG_5871.JPG

IMG_5872.JPG

IMG_5875.JPG

IMG_5876.JPG

IMG_5877.jpg

IMG_5878.JPG

IMG_5879.JPG

IMG_5882.JPG

IMG_5884.JPG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

IMG_5779.JPG

IMG_5780.JPG

IMG_5781.JPG

IMG_5783.JPG

IMG_5784.JPG

IMG_5785.JPG

IMG_5788.JPG

IMG_5790.JPG

IMG_5792.jpg

IMG_5793.JPG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

IMG_5816.JPG

IMG_5819.JPG

IMG_5820.JPG

IMG_5821.JPG

IMG_5823.JPG

IMG_5825.JPG

IMG_5826.JPG

IMG_5831.JPG

IMG_5833.JPG

IMG_5834.JPG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

IMG_5852.JPG

IMG_5854.JPG

IMG_5855.JPG

IMG_5857.JPG

IMG_5858.JPG

IMG_5860.JPG

IMG_5864.JPG

IMG_5865.JPG

IMG_5870.JPG

IMG_5867.JPG

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Quando for grande quero ter uma àrea técnica assim  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Agora mais a sério  :Palmas:  :yb677: : :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ja agora uma pequena diferença:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Anthony,

Antes de mais envia ao Quim os meus parabéns pelo aquário  :Smile: 

É bem visível em todo o sistema que houve um planeamento cuidado deste aquário. No entanto  não encontro na área técnica o aquário de quarentena, está previsto existir um?

Que tal o comportamento do _Zebrassoma xanthurum_? O Acanthurus pyrofeus costuma debica as algas que aparecem no areão?

O filtro fluidizado para o carvão activado é também da Deltec?

Fico à espera de mais uma visita vossa quando vierem para estas bandas.

abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Anthony,
> 
> Antes de mais envia ao Quim os meus parabéns pelo aquário 
> 
> É bem visível em todo o sistema que houve um planeamento cuidado deste aquário. No entanto  não encontro na área técnica o aquário de quarentena, está previsto existir um?
> 
> Que tal o comportamento do _Zebrassoma xanthurum_? O Acanthurus pyrofeus costuma debica as algas que aparecem no areão?
> 
> O filtro fluidizado para o carvão activado é também da Deltec?
> ...


Olá Ricardo

Tudo em forma? esse aquario já esta a bombar de novo?

A respeito da quarentena, não vai ter.

Os _Zebrassomas xanthurums_ dão-se bem um com o outro e com os outros tambem.
_Acanthurus pyrofeus_  se bem me lembro bica alguma coisa, o _Ctenochaetus strigosus_ é que anda sempre de volta dos vidros a dar beijinhos  :SbBaiserProfilDroit: , quando ele entrou havia umas alginhas no vidro traseiro e o peixe limpo tudo.

O filtro fluidizado é da Deltec mas é com midia de fosfatos.

Sim quando ai formos damos um salto a tua casa com todo o gosto, digo mesmo, quando cá passares já sabes.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## vasco.gomes

O aquário está fenomenal. Desde o tanque principal ate a área técnica.
Os peixes estão muito bonitos e tem uma quantidade e diversidade de corais de fazer inveja a qualquer um :P

Tens uns Amphiprion Polymnus iguais aos meus. Arranja-lhes uma Haddoni que eles são loucos por ela e é uma simbiose extremamente bonita de se ver  :Wink: 

Gostei tb muito da moita de euphylias assim como a mancha de zoanthus e pociloporas.
Gostei imenso também do Goby amarelo, tenho que arranjar um igual  :Big Grin: 
Ele ta em simbiose com um shrimp? Ele ai tem uma caverna enorme.

Essas calendrium todas com o tempo vão ficar enormes e muito bonitas e nessa aquário tem imenso espaço para elas. Eu tenho 3 tipos de calendriuns diferentes mas qualquer uma sei que é muito bonita.

Que valores de Ca, KH e MG tens na água? Tas a usar o metodo de baling da fauna marin, o balling light?

Em caso de falha de energia existe algum sistema de backup?

Cumprimentos e que tudo continue a correr bem.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> A respeito da quarentena, não vai ter.


A quarentena é *mesmo* importante para a segurança biológica do aquário. Além de que é também uma forma de segurança económica e emocional em relação aos seres vivos que já existem no aquário. Não deixem ao acaso estes factores.

Tudo bom por cá Anthony, obrigado. Ultimamente não tenho tido tempo disponível para viajar mas assim que for possível certamente gostava de conhecer os aquários do Sul.

O meu aquário do sotão tem peças grandes como sabes o que dificulta bastante a alteração do layout mas tem estado a evoluir no sentido de ser um aquário de corais duros SPS.

Estou cada vez mais inclinado para instalar nos meus aquários filtros fluidizados para carvão activado ou outros substratos adsorventes.

abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Excelente trabalho Anthony

abraço
carlos

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Excelente trabalho Anthony
> 
> abraço
> carlos


EHEHEH obrigado Carlos, eu so deu uma dica ou outra, o resto foi mesmo tudo da lembradura do Quim, tenho que se se mete ai umas fotos novas, ha algumas novidades.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

O aquascaping está brutal!!! :Olá: 
Também vou ter 100 de profundade com a "agravante" de um dos lados ter também vista e uma "ilha" como essa fica "a matar"!!!ito bom!!!  :Pracima: 

OFF-TOPIC: Ricardo, passa por este tópico  para deixares as tuas contribuições sobre quarentena, se puderes!!! :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ora aqui vai um pequeno update, não houve mais espaço para fotos por isso sao so essas.

IMG_0101.JPG

IMG_0102.JPG

IMG_0103.JPG

IMG_0106.JPG

IMG_0107.JPG

IMG_0108.JPG

IMG_0109.JPG

IMG_0111.JPG

IMG_0112.JPG

IMG_0113.JPG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

IMG_0114.JPG

IMG_0115.JPG

IMG_0116.JPG

IMG_0117.jpg

IMG_0118.JPG

IMG_0119.JPG

IMG_0120.JPG

IMG_0122.JPG

IMG_0123.JPG

IMG_0132.JPG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

IMG_0133.JPG

IMG_0134.jpg

IMG_0135.jpg

IMG_0136.JPG

IMG_0137.JPG

IMG_0138.JPG

IMG_0139.JPG

IMG_0140.JPG

IMG_0141.JPG

IMG_0142.JPG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Espero que tenham gostado, nao vos vou chatear mais com fotos.... :Coradoeolhos: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Espero que tenham gostado, nao vos vou chatear mais com fotos....


 Ai vais vais!!! Queremos ser chateados!!! :Olá: 

Só faltou aí uma panorâmica (ou melhor 2, já que essa aquários tem 2 frentes) :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Ai vais vais!!! Queremos ser chateados!!!
> 
> Só faltou aí uma panorâmica (ou melhor 2, já que essa aquários tem 2 frentes)


De facto foi um esquecimento meu....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Olá a todos, um pequeno update do aquario do Quim.

Ouve alteração na iluminação, montou-se 2 Lumen brigth de 400W com as Coralvue reeflux e 3 calhas de Leds da Coralvue azuis.
Fez-se uma "caixa" DIY em madeira igual ao móvel e suporte em Alumínio.

Retirou-se o reactor de cálcio e substituiu-se por balling, adicionou-se mais uma bomba GHL ao profilux.

Retirou-se o reactor de Kalk que ao fim de 1 ano não chegou a trabalhar uma vez.

Adicionou-se um reactor fluidizado com Bio pellets.

Uns peixitos novos, Achilles, shoal, naso elegans.

E por fim desmontou-se o aquario todo e refez-se o layout todo.

Bem vamos as fotos apesar de mas é o que há mas a luz e tão forte que é mau de tirar fotos  :Admirado: 

As fotos da calha e a única foto que tinha de antes da remodelação

P1060219.JPG

P1060220.JPG

P1060222.JPG

P1060227.JPG

P1060232.JPG

P1060229.JPG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Após remodelação mas antes de colar corais pois ja deviam de ser cerca das 4.00 e tal da manha... :SbSourire2: 

IMG_6067.JPG

IMG_6068.JPG

IMG_6069.JPG

IMG_6070.JPG

IMG_6071.JPG

IMG_6072.JPG

IMG_6073.JPG

IMG_6074.JPG

IMG_6075.JPG

IMG_6076.JPG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

IMG_6077.JPG

E agora após colagem dos corais

IMG_6078.JPG

IMG_6079.JPG

IMG_6080.JPG

E pronto o que posso dizer deste aquario é que esta 5* e daqui 6 meses, se tudo querer bem que assim acredito, vai estar do melhor.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bem já há muito que não há updates do aquario, então aqui vai.
2011-04-08 22.21.14.jpg

2011-04-08 22.21.38.jpg

2011-04-08 22.21.52.jpg

2011-04-08 22.22.06.jpg

2011-04-08 22.23.33.jpg

2011-04-08 22.23.58.jpg

2011-04-08 22.24.52.jpg

2011-04-08 22.26.20.jpg

2011-04-08 22.26.33.jpg

2011-04-08 22.26.42.jpg

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

continua...
2011-04-08 22.27.34.jpg

2011-04-08 22.27.54.jpg

2011-04-08 22.28.06.jpg

2011-04-08 22.29.08.jpg

2011-04-08 22.29.48.jpg

2011-04-08 22.30.18.jpg

2011-04-08 22.30.30.jpg

2011-04-08 22.31.07.jpg

2011-04-08 22.31.42.jpg

2011-04-08 22.31.58.jpg

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Continua...
2011-04-08 22.33.57.jpg

2011-04-08 22.34.07.jpg

2011-04-08 22.35.30.jpg

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Está muito bom o aquário.

Também é bom ver o achilles vivo e de boa saúde.

Impressionante selecção de LPS.

Tira-me uma dúvida... Que coral é este?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Está muito bom o aquário.
> 
> Também é bom ver o achilles vivo e de boa saúde.
> 
> Impressionante selecção de LPS.
> 
> Tira-me uma dúvida... Que coral é este?


Olá Ricardo,

Sim esse Achilles esta bem vivinho e respira saúde, segundo me lembro esteve em um aquario de quarentena durante 1 / 2 meses e esteja um bom par de dias sem comer.... la depois começou a comer e ate hoje esta brutal.

Segundo sei o coral é uma Acanthastrea Bowerbanki.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

E sai 2 vídeos:

YouTube - Aquario do Quim

YouTube - Aquario do Quim


 :SbOk3:

----------


## João Seguro

Só posso dizer ESPETACULAR!!!! Corais lindíssimos e com muito bom na organização deles  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ena tanto cirurgião junto! Estão aí quase todas as espécies, acho que só não vi um A. lineatus, das espécies mais comuns do mercado. 


Como é que fazem/fizeram para isso não se tornar um ringue de boxe? Adicionam Xanax diariamente?  :yb624:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ola Ricardo,

Todos se dão incrivilmente bem, se não estou em erro o ultimo a entrar foi o Achilles e não houve stress nenhum em breve esta para entrar um veliferum que esta a engordar para entrar no ringe :Coradoeolhos: 

obrigado pelos comentarios

 :SbOk3:

----------


## cristovaogaspar

muito ,muito bom.
simples ,com muito espaço livre e muito bom gosto,
muitos parabens

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá: 

O aquário esta fantástico :Palmas: 

Assim dá gosto!

Parabéns!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> O aquário esta fantástico
> 
> Assim dá gosto!
> 
> Parabéns!


Olá Rita,

Obrigado pelo o comentario, de facto um aquario em que as coisas estao da sempre mais pica.
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

E novidades por aqui?  :Olá: 

Como estão esses SPS e LPS? estou muito curioso... :SbClown: 

Gostava imenso deste aquario com 3 faces...planeio ter um no futuro!  :yb665: 

Ab
João

----------

